# Hi, I am new to pigeons



## Pigeon23 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi im aevan i really want to expand my number of pigeons although i am raising them for only 4 months i have only 4 pigeons in my loft and i am looking for rollers or homer pigeon if any one is interested please reply Thanks....😃


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Hi Aevan, it is nice to meet you.

Can you post a picture of your loft and birds and tell us more about how you obtained your birds?

*


----------



## Pigeon23 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi skyeking 

My first pigeon is given to by my cousin and i been both my three pigeons in my friend... That's how i obtain my pigeon.... How to post a picture here???
😄


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*When you post a reply scroll down to "manage attachments", click on and you can use the uploader to upload pictures, they must be 100 KB's in size or less. You can upload from your computer or use a URL.*


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, Good luck buddy

I would like to ask what are your 4 pigeons breed / sex?
If you have a pair of homers and one of rollers I would keep them and breed them IME it's better than buying as there are many things to consider when adding ne pigeons such as quarantine and finding them a place in the loft which end up in so much troubles, unless If you have something else in mind, the large numbers don't mean a good flock/team of pigeons


----------



## Pigeon23 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sorry skyeking i cant upload pictures cause there seems to be an error every time i upload the picture... And i dont know hot to make a url i really want to show you my pigeons picture... 😔


----------



## Pigeon23 (Nov 23, 2013)

Abdulbaki, 

Oh by the way i added 4 white wings squabs in my loft and i dont know what breed they are... I also have 2 males and 1 pair and the pair has an egg now..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeon23 said:


> Sorry skyeking i cant upload pictures cause there seems to be an error every time i upload the picture... And i dont know hot to make a url i really want to show you my pigeons picture... &#55357;&#56852;


*Make sure your pictures are about or under 100 kb in size.*


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Pigeon23 said:


> Abdulbaki,
> 
> Oh by the way i added 4 white wings squabs in my loft and i dont know what breed they are... I also have 2 males and 1 pair and the pair has an egg now..


It's good to hear about your pair having eggs, I can only guess if you upload pictures of the squabs .. upload the pictures to a website like Photobucket/Imagehack/postimg etc ... then copy/past the link to the forum0


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeon23 said:


> Abdulbaki,
> 
> Oh by the way i added 4 white wings squabs in my loft and i dont know what breed they are... I also have 2 males and 1 pair and the pair has an egg now..



Just to mention that when adding new birds to your flock, they should first be segregated for a month, just to watch for any signs of illness. Then they can be dusted, wormed and treated for anything they need before adding them to your loft. Many have added new birds to their flock, only to find that a couple of weeks later all their birds were getting sick from illness that the new birds were carrying. Happens all the time. I know you just want to put them in with your other birds, but it just isn't worth it, if anything happens.


----------



## Pigeon23 (Nov 23, 2013)

What types of illnesses of a pigeon that can be transmited to other pigeon.???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most illnesses can easily be transmitted to others. Google pigeon disease and sickness.
If you keep pigeons then you need to be aware of the different illnesses that are common, and how to treat them. You also need to keep a few meds on hand. Too late to try and find them if a bird gets sick. That's being a responsible owner.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Valid points Jay


----------

